# Best console RPG of this generation?



## Black Dragon (Jun 17, 2011)

This generation of consoles began in late 2005 / early 2006.  Which RPG is the best thus far?


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Jun 17, 2011)

As I have only played 3 of the above I am not sure that my vote is fair, but Oblivion is by far the best of those three.  (This is based on story-line and fantasy world building)


----------



## Behelit (Jun 20, 2011)

The only one I played on a console(ps3) was Demon's Souls. All I can say is I am amazed at my self-control, nothing was broken during the countless deaths and restarts. Think action rpg with brutal, old school consequences to dying. Running an entire level multiple times, we're not talking 4 attempts, FINALLY get to the end only to die at the hand of a seemingly unbeatable boss. I came away believing that game was for masochistic gamers.


----------



## Black Dragon (Jun 21, 2011)

Behelit said:


> The only one I played on a console(ps3) was Demon's Souls. All I can say is I am amazed at my self-control, nothing was broken during the countless deaths and restarts.



I have a friend who was obsessed with Demon's Souls when it first came out.  He told me that it was brutal and relentlessly punishing.  And being a hardcore "old school" gamer, he adored it.

I made a point of avoiding it like the plague.  Who needs more frustration in life?


----------



## Forsta-Phoenix (Jun 29, 2011)

Ahh! I'm really torn between Mass Effect (both of them) or Oblivion. Whilst I felt a lot more connection to characters in Mass Effect, agonizing over who should die on virmire and restarting the collectors base mission when Legion kicked the bucket, but at the same time I lost myself for hours in the world of Cyrodil and trying to find all the secrets across the map. I'd have to go with the Mass Effect series as the best, but I'd say Oblivion comes in at a very close second.

Of those, bar the JRPGs I'd say I disliked Fable II the most as I tried my hardest to get into it (had to justify the Â£30 spent!) I just couldn't get past the first 2 hours without throwing in the towel, which was quite sad as all of my friends love the Fable franchise but I jsut can't get into any of them!


----------



## JustSpiffy (Jul 2, 2011)

I voted for Dragon age: origins. This game really brought me into the world, I stayed up all night when I first got it. I just really felt like I was there, I spent time reading all the little books strewn throughout the world, it was fantastic! I'd have to say my favorite area were the deeproads, so atmospheric.


----------



## Jester (Jul 7, 2011)

Even though I didn't vote for it I'm glad to see Dragon Age in the top spot. It was a good experiment and a well-told story; I just happened to favor the combat mechanic of Mass Effect. Although I personally think the upcoming Elder Scrolls will be a serious game changer.


----------



## Joseph I (Jul 7, 2011)

Dragon age doesn't even compare to Elder Scrolls, I guarantee all the people who picked that haven't played Elder Scrolls.


----------



## Jester (Jul 7, 2011)

Joseph I said:


> Dragon age doesn't even compare to Elder Scrolls, I guarantee all the people who picked that haven't played Elder Scrolls.


 
As much as I love The Elder Scrolls series (and have for years) a lot of people find those games overwhelming. Its an acquired taste I think.


----------



## Dante Sawyer (Jul 7, 2011)

Mass Effect! Yes it's not fantasy, but the depth of story is amazing!!!


----------



## desertrunner (Jul 26, 2011)

I've definitely got to go with mass effect.  You can play through 4 times and still not play every scenario.  The depth of the social interaction is simply amazing.


----------



## BeigePalladin (Jul 30, 2011)

hmmm, hard one this.

elder scrolls: I liked the free-flow system, and the number of side-quests, however I like my rpg's to have a story that is more memorable than the side-quests, and not lost in them, so this is a turn off for me.

origions was fun, a nice old fashioned story line and a good combat system, so this is my favoraite of the list.

demon souls I have not played as i do not own a ps3

fallout was fun, the same thing as oblivion but with a lot more humour and a far better storyline. however, I prefered new vegas to 3, so I'm not voting for this 

mass effect, both 1 and 2, had just one thing that irked me into disliking it. mass effect 1 was the autotargeting with an infinate ammo pistol that was far better than my powers at everything and made the game boring, mass-effect 2 had to many gaping, overside plot holes for my tolerance...

final fantasy 13 was the biggest let down of my life - I loved the game still, but compared to the wait and the hype it just fell short and I soon shifted back to wasting my time on 10/7. the problem here was two things, the combat system was boring boring boring boring on high hp enemies, and hope and bartandalus where whiney gits who ruined the story and I couldn;t get rid of them

never player valkeria chronicles, and fable 2 was just boring, so they're out too. however, i voted other, because the OP forgot three of the most critical games of the generation all of which I'd rate higher

Crisis core: letting go of the sentimental value of the game to me as an ff7 adict, it had one of the world's greatest storylines (and linked to the world's greatest), a smooth simple system that was still effective and fun, and some pretty epic graphics and sounds for the platform.

Bioshock: yes, though you play only 1 character it is still an RPG - because it's story-driven and story based (whereas oblivion/fallout/fable are adventure games because they're not story drivn, they mearly have a strong storyline) who can forget rapture, the atmosphere for the game was simply amazing, and I can still go play it now and love it as much as when it first came out back in 2007

fallout: new vegas - kinda like fall-out 3 so I'll forgive you here


----------



## Metalfist (Oct 1, 2011)

I've finished several on the list, but count me as one of the "sickos" who love Demon's Souls. The high degree of tension and the need to be constantly on guard is a real thrill. Becoming comfortable with epic failure is the most difficult part of the game, without a doubt. It'll show you just how awesome a gamer you aren't.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Oct 1, 2011)

I really enjoyed Oblivion, Fallout 3, and Mass Effect 2, and voted the latter. I haven't played Demon's Souls, but I play RPGs for immersion; if I'm constantly getting killed, I imagine it'd do a fine job in destroying that.


----------



## Wordweaver (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah so I know this thread hasn't been very active lately...but in preparation for Skyrim I have been replaying Oblivion for the 73rd time, and realizing all over again just how absolutely wicked this game is. So Oblivion got my vote. Mass Effect 2 a close second. 13 was my least favorite Final Fantasy, except for the amazing visuals. And some might think me touched for saying so, but in my opinion the gravest injustice is that Dragon Age Origins is up there and Not Dragon Age II. Story was not AS good, but close, and the gameplay was SO much better


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Nov 3, 2011)

Oblivion is a great game, and it came down to that or DA: Origins for me.  Fallout 3 was a good game, but I got so sick of the scenery that I never finished.  XXIII wasn't my favorite FF, the Mass Effect series was just ok to me, and for some reason I couldn't enjoy the Fable games.  

I picked DA because I just love the multi-character/party aspect.  Also, the combat was kinda cool.  DA 2 is much better combat-wise, but I like the first better overall.  Oblivion's combat was extremely clunky, and it just felt like I was mashing buttons at points.  One thing I HATE about DragonAge is the leveling of party members.  I should be punished for not using Zevran, he shouldn't randomly become a lvl 20 beast at the end of the game.  One thing I HATE about both Oblivion and DragonAge is the way enemies level with you.  Darkspawn shouldn't get stronger as the game goes on, unless there is a specific reason given (maybe the appearance of the archdemon) and random bears in oblivion shouldn't be harder to kill in the end of the game than the beginning.  It's ridiculous.


----------



## Solomon Tan (Nov 11, 2011)

What?! Fall out 3 is so far behind? Are you guys serious? 

I do admit that Dragon Age: Origins is pretty solid. I completed it not long ago.. Still contemplating on going for another round with a different class and different ending. 

To all those who have no PS3, Xbox 360 have this Dark Souls which is almost the same as Demon souls.. I gotta get it once I completed my assassin creed...


----------



## Sami (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm not a big gamer, but I must say, of all the games I have tried to play, Fable is only game I have ever played all the way through and finished. And I loved it. The ending was disappointing but I don't care. Very good game.


----------



## Leif GS Notae (Dec 21, 2011)

Since I saw no one voted for it, I will go with Valkyria Chronicles. It was the surprise reason to have a PS3 and the artwork was fantastic. While not an RPG in the real sense, the SRPG was right down my alley. I still have the artbook for it too, paid a pretty penny for it.

I think that was the only game I could think of where I really wanted to see the story more than play the game. Some of the games were very heavy handed with their stories. This one was perfect.

Next would be Fallout 3 (only because I love the mods that have come out for it on the PC, makes it a whole new game). The only reason I made it through on that one was for the VATs. I still say they can do something like that in TES with a spell...


----------



## alexthedecay (Jan 11, 2012)

Fallout 3, easily.


----------



## Xanados (Jan 11, 2012)

Demon Souls, no doubt.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, I see Oblivion but there's no Skyrim?

I've heard Demon Souls is awesome but isn't for the weak of heart.  I may be picking it up in the future since my heart is not very weak.   

Of those that are listed, I'm going to have to go with Mass Effect 2 though.  I played through that game three times.


----------



## SlimShady (Jan 14, 2012)

Dragon Age is easily the best on the list IMO.  Although of those on the list I've only played Dragon Age, Mass Effect 2, Fallout 3, and Oblivion.  I've played plenty of other rpgs not on the list, but Dragon Age takes the gold everytime.  

  The story and characters are so immersive.  I've played the game so many times I've lost count.


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 14, 2012)

I know it's not of the current generation of RPG, but I downloaded Heroes III yesterday. So fun, always has been.

I really can't even bring myself to play any game long-term other than Civilization.


----------



## morfiction (Jan 16, 2012)

No Dragon Quest love???


----------



## Reaver (Feb 2, 2012)

*Game of the Century*

*ZORK--*No contest.

*“It is pitch black. You are likely to be eaten by a grue.”  * 

What game has better dialogue than this?


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Feb 2, 2012)

Aw, man. I stumbled into another maze of twisty passages, all of them alike. Why does this keep happening to me?

I don't have time to play new-gen console games much these days, so to throw back a little, I'd have to nominate Dragon Warrior as my favorite console RPG of eras past. Man, I loved that game.


----------



## Reaver (Feb 3, 2012)

Dude...I forgot about Dragon Warrior...that is a killer game!


----------



## kadenaz (Apr 1, 2012)

DAO has poetry in it. Really, it's not like "let's put ALL the epic elements in one single game" 
it's like "let's tell a story". 
A-W-E-S-O-M-E


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 4, 2012)

I heard Dark Souls was quite good. Waiting for the PC version.


----------



## Rullenzar (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm not voting because I am tied between two games. Mass effect as a whole 1-3 is probably number 1 on my all time top 3 list Dragon age coming in at a close 2nd. My third is also a tie between Final Fantasy 10(Ps2) and Zelda Ocarina of time and Majora's Mask (N64).


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 5, 2012)

I've never played any Mass Effect games. Almost bought the first one last weekend. Maybe I'll go back and get it. It was under 20 bucks.


----------



## Rullenzar (Apr 5, 2012)

Ya if you haven't picked it up yet I highly recommend it. It's great because you have conversations with everybody and that really immerses you into the whole world. That and the fact that every decision that you make effects the world from game to game. Example: Some characters can die or you let one die and save the other in his/her place and they are with you at end. It also effects the world as a whole leadership wise for different races or complete genocide for others. It's interesting and it's all on you.

After you beat one you can load your save data to the next and so on.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 5, 2012)

Rullenzar said:


> Ya if you haven't picked it up yet I highly recommend it. It's great because you have conversations with everybody and that really immerses you into the whole world. That and the fact that every decision that you make effects the world from game to game. Example: Some characters can die or you let one die and save the other in his/her place and they are with you at end. It also effects the world as a whole leadership wise for different races or complete genocide for others. It's interesting and it's all on you.
> 
> After you beat one you can load your save data to the next and so on.



I'm going to buy it soon. I like BioWare as a rule. I've even enjoyed SWTOR to a decent extent because of the conversations and story lines they use to pull you into the world. Of course, their stand-along RPGs are much better at it.


----------



## Rullenzar (Apr 5, 2012)

I liked SWTOR but I hated endgame content. I made an operative and dominated people with the faceplant. It was priceless. But aside from the same battleground over and over and same couple of last instances it got old fast. Don't plan on going back.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 5, 2012)

Rullenzar said:


> I liked SWTOR but I hated endgame content. I made an operative and dominated people with the faceplant. It was priceless. But aside from the same battleground over and over and same couple of last instances it got old fast. Don't plan on going back.



Yeah, I often drop off at end game. My imperial agent is only level 31 and I'm not on that often to begin with (too many alts too). if I get to the level cap I doubt I'll play much beyond that.


----------



## Cinder (Apr 5, 2012)

Mass Effect 2 is my favourite game ever, but in terms of RPGs it has to be Oblivion.

Oblivion > Skyrim

Yep.


----------



## Shockley (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm very Norse-minded in all aspects of culture, and Skyrim was just perfect for that.


----------



## ryan.morrison73 (Apr 7, 2012)

I hated Demon Souls, But the others were mostly all good. Oblivion, Mass Effect and Dragon Age were the best up there tho, hands down.


----------



## shangrila (Apr 11, 2012)

I loved the Fallouts, but for a traditional fantasy I think I prefer Dark Souls. They're not easy games to play/beat, but that just makes it sweeter when you finally do.


----------



## Renos (Apr 17, 2012)

I voted for Dragon Age: Origins. The Elder Scrolls series is up there too though


----------



## unwittytitle (Apr 26, 2012)

I Think it's time to add The Witcher 2 to the poll


----------



## AlexanderKira (Apr 27, 2012)

Witcher 2!!!


----------

